# Wssm?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am a big fan of the short mags and my buddy's story of his friend's WSSM has me intrigued. Supposedly, this guy just builds custom guns for his own enormous collection and his favorite in the whole world is his 223 WSSM. Reading the Lyman manual had me curious also. They seem to be quite rare compared to the WSM's. Davidson's doesn't even list any of the super shorts as something they carry, which isn't a good sign. I go on UGE and there is only one that is already sold. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with them, thanks for the input. 4,700 FPS!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a couple on the rack at Gunnies. one is a heavy barreled varminter that I quite like. If I were to get one, I would make sure that I had a lifetime supply of brass on hand.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I owned the 223 wssm great gun it shot great a little finicky to load for but when you get the right load figured out it is awesome I don't think the wssm are made anymore so the only route to go would be used but great gun killed a deer and antelope with it and to many rabbits coyotes and prairie dogs to count great varmint gun


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

The WSSMs never were as popular as the WSM- the speed for the .223 WSSM would be pretty crazy. That would just obliterate varmints and predators. I imagine it'd be hell on barrel life as well though!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Ps- check out gunbroker.com. They seem to have quite a few listing for WSSM. Looks like a lot of the brass goes FAST as far as bid numbers go...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Browning .223WSSM. It has a chrome lined barrel. Pretty accurate and fast as heck! no issues so far and I've stocked up on ammo over the years..

Kinda fun to have something different.

It puts some serious hurt on the critters.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice looking gun


----------

